# You hve to see this recycle coffee cup



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

You will really like this one . It is also really easy .

http://www.instructables.com/id/Designer-vases-from-used-coffee-cups/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

This is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice idea


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How neat is that. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That so does not look easy.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I believe I'd be worried about the gasses emitted when the Styrofoam is heated.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but there are SO many reasons for not doing this!! So, before you go out and scour trash cans to find one and bring it home, consider the following:EVER disintegrate in a land fill -- they just stay there forever! (Someday waaaaaaay into the future, landfills will be, uhm, "filled" with nothing but Styrofoam cups and food containers. Period.

First, off the top of my head, is the fact that they never

Second, under a certain amount of heat and/or pressure, that gas that "cooks off" as the cup melts melts down is quite toxic!

Third is the danger of the electrical (or worse -- GAS) heat that "melts" it possibly exploding, and...well...is it really necessary to go on??

Ostensibly, they are pretty looking, I suppose, _could_ be useful as a single/double flower little vase, but so could a differently-shaped glass bottle, which is much less dangerous, and could be recycled further, once you get tired of the "vase."

I think it's very important to look beyond "outside the box" and consider the things we are "saving" and just how crafty and thrifty they really are.

I've even stopped saving my toilet paper rolls to wind yarn on because I find myself buying more yarn just to have something to use the toilet paper rolls FOR! (hehehehe)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but there are SO many reasons for not doing this!! So, before you go out and scour trash cans to find one and bring it home, consider the following:EVER disintegrate in a land fill -- they just stay there forever! (Someday waaaaaaay into the future, landfills will be, uhm, "filled" with nothing but Styrofoam cups and food containers. Period.
> 
> First, off the top of my head, is the fact that they never
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You are so right. I see some of these recycling ideas and wonder where they came from. These will have to have something heavy in them in order to hold anything. I love to recycle, but I think some people take it too far. This is one of them.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

a local fireman set fire to a styro. cup in my yard and the black smoke was awful. I'd had one on my stove for grease. He informed me one cup can kill a family of 4 in no time if on fire in a house.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but there are SO many reasons for not doing this!! So, before you go out and scour trash cans to find one and bring it home, consider the following:EVER disintegrate in a land fill -- they just stay there forever! (Someday waaaaaaay into the future, landfills will be, uhm, "filled" with nothing but Styrofoam cups and food containers. Period.
> 
> First, off the top of my head, is the fact that they never
> 
> ...


Thank you and I do appreciate your comments .
benita


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The same problem with plastic shopping bags. The fact that it takes 500 years for plastics, which styrofoam is a component of, to disintegrate just means that we don't have the technology TODAY to deal with getting rid of it, but I am sure one day we WILL. It is a formulated construction and mathematics takes care of everything sooner or later. 

Anyway, after we have finally finished with earth and turned it into a waste land, we'll simply move onto some other nice clean planet and begin the whole business all over again.

Oh and btw, styrofoam shapes wonderfully well simply by sanding it. I shaped all my display horse's manes in styrofoam. Also have an electric tool that cuts thru it without all that shredding going on.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

How do people come up with this stuff? Wish I had this much imaginiation!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

actually I think this one is a idea that should never have happened. There are a lot of recycling ideas that really aren't worth even looking at.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Engprof said:


> This is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

clever idea


----------

